# CBC: Harper set to announce $15 billion in military spending



## Yrys (22 Jun 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/06/21/military21062006.html

competition for: 

replacement of Canada's aging fleet of Hercules aircraft, $4.6 billion
15 new helicopters, $4.2 billion

no mention:

army new trucks, $1.1 billion
three new supply ships, $2.1 billion

and contract already made to Boeing:

at least four C-17 transport planes, $3 billion

(the reference to Boeing was made on the article in french, not the one in English...)

http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/National/2006/06/21/002-harper-achats-armee.shtml

I don't know about how much equipment the army has, although it's seem big money, 
doesn't seem like a lot of equipment...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jun 2006)

Already been done and posted. Thanks.


----------

